# VW Touareg tyres



## Tom B (Nov 1, 2014)

Hello I have sliced my VW Touareg rear tyre the model is : 25515r18

These are winter tyres. Does anyone out there own a Touareg and have you found the winter tyres (tread) in this warmer climate of Portugal.

The major city I am close to is LisbonI. Any information would be great.

Many thanks Tom


----------

